# Need a cheap gaming build



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

I want as cheap of a gaming build as I can get. $400? Might be buying next month. Getting $100 from taxes and if I save for four weeks I'll have about 320. So $420? Maybe wait an extra week or two and save up $100 more.

So any suggestions. Also will be my first build ever, any advice would be helpful.

Really want to be able to play IL 2 Sturmovik: 1946 on highest settings with good fps.( 30+ atleast)


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

I think I can just take the dvd and cd drives out of my current HP. So need no to buy new ones...?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are they Sata or IDE drives?
What CPU and Video card do you currently have?


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

I believe they are ide.

The card is agp, and the cpu is P4 so they are useless.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think it's time for new drives also

Cheap as I can get it and still give you Quality components.
Link	.....................................................................................Disc	Cost	Rebate	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128372 GA-EP45-UD3L	$93.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115206&Tpk=e7400 E7400	$119.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131128 HD4670	$84.99	$20.00	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004 550VX	$89.99	$20.00	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034 2Gig DDR2-800	$32.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148262 250Gig	$54.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106281 DVD Burner	$20.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119106 Case	$49.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116485 Vista HP	$99.99 
$647.91	$40.00	MIR
After MIR	$607.91


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> I think it's time for new drives also
> 
> Cheap as I can get it and still give you Quality components.
> Link	.....................................................................................Disc	Cost	Rebate
> ...


That dvd drive is IDE. Did meant to pick an IDE one? Just checking.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

that UD3L can handle two IDE devices on that mobo FWIW


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

linderman said:


> that UD3L can handle two IDE devices on that mobo FWIW


I was just asking since he said I needed new drives. But its cool only $20.

Don't I need and internet card(ethernet?)? The hp that I have has one. And the slot on the mobo doesn't work.(the ethernet slot on the mobo, not the PCI ethernet slot.)

Also my HP has 3 PCI slots that are filled 1 is ether net. What are the other two for? If you need pics I can post tomorrow.

Also what are some possible upgrades I can do to it in the future?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the UD3L has onboard networking ...... no cards needed for that


Wrench was stating you need new drives ........ because only two drives can be connected to one IDE cable ( i think thats what he meant anyway) he will clarify when he checks this thread.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

linderman said:


> the UD3L has onboard networking ...... no cards needed for that
> 
> 
> Wrench was stating you need new drives ........ because only two drives can be connected to one IDE cable ( i think thats what he meant anyway) he will clarify when he checks this thread.


Ok cool, better then having 2 drives, when I can have 1 that does both their jobs. And maybe at a faster rate.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I meant to give you a Sata DVD burner, I used the special's flier link and ended up with a IDE instead. > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106286

If I had to quess the PCI cards are probably a Modem, Ethernet and Sound cards, The sound and Ethernet are on the board do you need a Modem?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I dont remember off the top of my head; but some of the boards I have been using lately only have 4 sata ports on the main sata controller; therfore I personally dont like giving up a possible hard drive sata connector, so I would get an IDE cd-rom burner so you dont waste hard drive connectors on the motherboard, not that you will ever end up with 4 sata drives but ....... who knows

then again the sata burner with its thinner cable will give better air flow in the case ......


its your call, for the average computer builder; Wrench's suggestion is better


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

linderman said:


> I dont remember off the top of my head; but some of the boards I have been using lately only have 4 sata ports on the main sata controller; therfore I personally dont like giving up a possible hard drive sata connector, so I would get an IDE cd-rom burner so you dont waste hard drive connectors on the motherboard, not that you will ever end up with 4 sata drives but ....... who knows
> 
> then again the sata burner with its thinner cable will give better air flow in the case ......
> 
> ...


I only need one hard drive. My current comp has only 1 120gb hard drive. And it works fine. The new one is more then double that.

Wouldn't 64 bit vista be better?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488 

It's the same price as 32bit.

Whats a Nvidia alternative to the ati card? IL 2 doesn't play too nice with them.(graphics get really messed up)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

9500GT> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150332
With 64bit Vista I would bump the ram to 4Gig instead of 2Gig.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> 9500GT> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150332
> With 64bit Vista I would bump the ram to 4Gig instead of 2Gig.


Ok cool, my moniter is vga though. So is there an adapter I can get?

edit: Nvm I see it comes with a vga connect awesome.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

If I were to upgrade later on to a new motherboard, do I need to buy a OS again? Since its OEM? 

And will a sound card improve game performance over onboard?

Will this ram work?: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231120


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

OEM windows is tied to the motherboard, so for an upgrade yes, however Windows 7 is close to complete by the time you upgrade the board again it will out and worth the price.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Any accessories I need? Thermal grease, anti static bands, ect?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The heat sink that comes with the cpu will have a thermal pad on it. 
Unless you have a real static problem where your building, just take care and touch the metal case frame the wrist strap won't be necessary.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> The heat sink that comes with the cpu will have a thermal pad on it.
> Unless you have a real static problem where your building, just take care and touch the metal case frame the wrist strap won't be necessary.


All the instructional videos I see use thermal grease though?

I plan on upgrade the graphics card later on to something like a 9800gtx, should I get a more powerful psu or will the 550w be fine?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For a 9800GTX a 650-750w would be required.
You can clean off the thermal pad if you wish and use thermal paste
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=750tx

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> For a 9800GTX a 650-750w would be required.
> You can clean off the thermal pad if you wish and use thermal paste
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=750tx
> ...


OK cool. But should I clean it off and use the grease or just leave it alone?

And damn newegg is really cheap. 9800gtx 1gb ram is only $145, at my local best buy a 512mb xfx is $180! (maybe it was a gtx+ don't remember..) Which is better 9800gtx 1 gb or 9800gtx+ 512mb?


Also any recommended reading and videos I should watch?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For a stock heat sink and stock clocks the thermal pad is fine.
9800GTX+ or GTX260 would be my choice.
BB is usually higher and they sell a lot of low end stuff.

http://techreport.com/articles.x/13671


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> For a stock heat sink and stock clocks the thermal pad is fine.
> 9800GTX+ or GTX260 would be my choice.
> BB is usually higher and they sell a lot of low end stuff.
> 
> http://techreport.com/articles.x/13671


OK. Can you make me a new list for if I raise my budget to $800. I'll be able to have that by the 2nd Friday in June.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Vrait said:


> OK. Can you make me a new list for if I raise my budget to $800. I'll be able to have that by the 2nd Friday in June.


Seen this system: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24...-are-6-suggested-models-with-spec-367415.html

Looks like I'll go with it. How will it perform gaming?

My monitor can only go up to 1280x1024 so fps should be good in all games? Since it can't go too high.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The $800 build will game very well.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> The $800 build will game very well.


Should I get a different psu though?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Corsair 650tx will power the newer version(smaller GPU die less power hungry) of the 9800GTX+. Any you buy now from a retail outlet will have the small die.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> The Corsair 650tx will power the newer version(smaller GPU die less power hungry) of the 9800GTX+. Any you buy now from a retail outlet will have the small die.


Would this gtx+ be better?:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814187056&Tpk=9800gtx+

I seen benchmarks that say the the 512mb more of ram can add 10-15 fps compared to having only 512mb.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No that would be the older platform that's why it has 2 aux, power connectors instead if 1.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> No that would be the older platform that's why it has 2 aux, power connectors instead if 1.


Whats the difference?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You will need the 750w unit to run it. It is the older GPU not as efficient.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> You will need the 750w unit to run it. It is the older GPU not as efficient.


ok


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

I looked at benchmarks, but it matters on the whole system not just the gpu. So how would this crysis?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The E8400 with 4 gig of ram on the p45 chipset and the 9800GTX will play crysis very well on a monitor 24" or less. Should average around 30.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> The E8400 with 4 gig of ram on the p45 chipset and the 9800GTX will play crysis very well on a monitor 24" or less. Should average around 30.


Don't plan on using AF or AA, and can only get up to 1280x1024. So should be even higher.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes it should.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

How about a 250 gts instead? It's an updated version of the 9800gtx+ and it has 1gb of ram. Plus it uses around 40watts less. And is smaller.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150356

And is around the same price as the 9800gtx+.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes that card is fine, it's renamed, updated may be another story............


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Yes that card is fine, it's renamed, updated may be another story............


It has double the ram, and runs on less watts, and is smaller. I call that updated. If it was the exact same then it would just be a rename.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's what the latest version of the 9800 was.


----------



## garettrules (Jul 8, 2008)

you will need bigger then a 550w for 9800gtx


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

garettrules said:


> you will need bigger then a 550w for 9800gtx


The one posted is 650w..


----------

